# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  liquid stane

## maddogmike333

i ordered a bottle of liquid stane for puffy tender nipples is that the best.how much should i take a week?

----------


## supersetman

I like the exemestane, definitely my favorite ai. Are you on cycle right now? And if so what are you using?

----------


## maddogmike333

yes i am on cycle.iam on 500 of test cyp.i am on week 5-6.how much stane should i take a day?

----------


## Walnutz

.5mg/day should do it

----------


## maddogmike333

hey walnutz do i stop when sides stops? will nipples go back to normal?what about sex drive?

----------


## Walnutz

Keep going with the stane. Your sex drive should be fine but if there is an issue cut back to .5mg eod.

----------


## maddogmike333

i walnutz thank you for youre help! i was planning on running this cycle for quite some time.so you think i should stay with the stane the whole time?

----------


## Walnutz

I use and ai like stane at the beginning of my cycle to prevent gyno and keep water retention down. I'm very prone to gyno so it's a must with me to use an ai throughout cycle.

----------


## maddogmike333

can i start and stop using stane through out my cycle on a as needed basis

----------


## Walnutz

well, yea but you are probably gonna get gyno again.

----------


## maddogmike333

ok cool so .5 mg eod is good? will the puffyness go away?

----------


## Walnutz

It should go away. I personally would start with .5mg ed to get rid of it then go to eod.

----------


## maddogmike333

ok thanks walnutz! i really do thank you for you're advice

----------


## bigslick7878

What the hell are you talking about .5mg???

This isn't letro, it is exemestane correct?

You should be taking *10-25mg* a day.

----------


## Walnutz

> What the hell are you talking about .5mg???
> 
> This isn't letro, it is exemestane correct?
> 
> You should be taking *10-25mg* a day.


OMG!!! 

You are so correct. Total mistake on my part. No idea wtf I was thinking. 

Sh!t......Major [email protected] up on my part.

Very sorry!!!

----------


## Walnutz

> What the hell are you talking about .5mg???
> 
> This isn't letro, it is exemestane correct?
> 
> You should be taking *10-25mg* a day.


yes, take 12.5mg ed. Which is .5ml, assuming it's ar-r 's stane dosed at 25mg/ml

----------


## maddogmike333

thanks guy's it is ok i am starting tomarrow.so 12.5mg ed

----------


## Walnutz

yes, 12.5mg ed

----------


## carbo

edit

----------


## tango02

> What the hell are you talking about .5mg???
> 
> This isn't letro, it is exemestane correct?
> 
> You should be taking *10-25mg* a day.


This...

I would run it through out the entire cycle. Telling someone otherwise is foolish. Dose it at 12.5mg ED but do not exceed 25mg ED. The liquid stane from arr is 25mg/ml. So yes a half CC per day would work just fine.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> This...
> 
> I would run it through out the entire cycle. Telling someone otherwise is foolish. Dose it at 12.5mg ED but do not exceed 25mg ED. The liquid stane from arr is 25mg/ml. So yes a half CC per day would work just fine.


Someone accidentally bumped a 4 year old thread. You ended up replying to it. They may not reply.

----------


## tango02

> Someone accidentally bumped a 4 year old thread. You ended up replying to it. They may not reply.


Didn't even realize that it was this old. Good eye

----------

